# Tires



## freddiethez

Does anyone have any info on tires to be used on the 2021 Refresh? I would expect maybe larger width tires to handle the power and performance, but asking here


----------



## android04

freddiethez said:


> Does anyone have any info on tires to be used on the 2021 Refresh? I would expect maybe larger width tires to handle the power and performance, but asking here


Here you go, screenshot from the owner's manual https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/tires-on-plaid-model-s.221130/page-2#post-5617852

You can also see for yourself on the owner's manual PDF on page 212 https://tesla-info.com/doc/model_s_owners_manual_north_america_en_2021_12.pdf

19" All-Season Front 255/45R19 104W XL, Rear 285/40R19 107W XL
19" Summer Front 255/45R19 104Y XL, Rear 285/40R19 107Y 
21" Summer Front 265/35ZR21 101(Y) XL, Rear 295/30ZR21 102(Y) XL


----------



## sunfarm

I have 2021 Model 3 LR (19" option) and ordered winter tires Michelin 255/45R19 and rims Black stain Replika241 19" through CanadaWheels. CanadaWheels configuration showing this is will fit for Model3 LR, but some sites say no. Any you advise will be very appreciated.


----------



## android04

sunfarm said:


> I have 2021 Model 3 LR (19" option) and ordered winter tires Michelin 255/45R19 and rims Black stain Replika241 19" through CanadaWheels. CanadaWheels configuration showing this is will fit for Model3 LR, but some sites say no. Any you advise will be very appreciated.


This thread is on the Model S subforum and is specifically asking about the new 2021 Model S. Anyway, those tires won't fit on your Model 3 because the knuckle above the front tires is your limitation. See here https://tiresize.com/comparison/ or here https://www.discounttire.com/learn/tire-size-calculator

I added my picture below that shows how much clearance you have in the front from the stock tire sizes on Model 3.


----------



## sunfarm

android04 said:


> This thread is on the Model S subforum and is specifically asking about the new 2021 Model S. Anyway, those tires won't fit on your Model 3 because the knuckle above the front tires is your limitation. See here https://tiresize.com/comparison/ or here https://www.discounttire.com/learn/tire-size-calculator
> 
> I added my picture below that shows how much clearance you have in the front from the stock tire sizes on Model 3.
> 
> View attachment 39393


Thank you very much, tomorrow I will cancel order and will reorder to 235/45R18


----------

